# Acquiring NIE in Canada



## Robalicia (May 28, 2015)

Hello all,

My boyfriend has decided to study in Spain this September and I would like to go along under the Youth Mobility Program. Something that seems to be new this year is that you must get your NIE number before applying for the visa's. We live in British Columbia so are not able to go to the consulate in Toronto. The instructions say that you can choose a representative to do it for you, but we do not know anyone in Toronto and it does not explain the process well. Does anyone have any experience with this? 

I see that you can pay companies to arrange the NIE for you, for about $300 CAD for both of us. Might that be the best route?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Robalicia (May 28, 2015)

Sorry, cannot figure out how to edit the original post.

If anyone else is looking into getting an NIE for the youth mobility program, you can ignore the information on Toronto's consulate page - you can in fact mail everything in! We got our numbers a week after the consulate received the forms.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Robalicia. Sorry I missed your original post, as I would have helped out if I'd seen it. Congrats on getting your NIE! From BC to Spain....What a life!


----------



## Cody_4 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey, my girlfriend is as well studying in Spain in September and I plan on going with. In order to apply for the youth mobility program must you prior have the nie number? Also how long did it take to get the number?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Cody_4 said:


> Hey, my girlfriend is as well studying in Spain in September and I plan on going with. In order to apply for the youth mobility program must you prior have the nie number? Also how long did it take to get the number?


Hi Cody. Welcome to the forum. 

Yes, you need to get the NIE beforehand. Alberta is one of the province eligible for the Youth Mobility Program. Lucky you! Here's the info from the consulate's website on how to get the NIE:

N.I.E. Number

Here's the info on the program:

http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consul... Canada on Youth Mobility Program UPDATED.pdf

Take care.


----------

